# سر البنت فى الحب



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

* 
*
*​*

*عشان البنت تحبك بجد لازم تكون كده *
* 1- مسيحى متدين :عشان تطمن على مستقبلها معاك بعدين ملو انتا بتاع خمور ومخدرات مش هتامنالك ولا ثانيه اكيد *
* 2-الشخصيه القويه :فالبنات تحب الشباب ذو الشخصيه القويه لانها بذلك تعرف انها تقدر ان تعتمد عليه بعد الله *
* فوق هذا فان المرأة بطبيعتها الانثوية *
* تحب ما يقابلها وهو الطبيعة الرجولية التي فيها قوة وبعض الخشونة*
* 3- الخبرة بطبيعة المرأة *
* -كذلك المرأة تحب الرجل الخبير بطبيعتها لأنه يفهمها ولا يجبرها على كسر طبيعتها*
* فهو يعلم ان المرأة عاطفية فلا يكسر عاطفتها بالمنطق ويرغمها بالخضوع للمنطق*
* بل يأتيها من جانب عاطفتها ويقبل في كثير من الاحيان تناقضها*
* 4-الكرم :فالمراه تكره الرجل البخيل ولكن لا تكون كريما لحد الابذار *
* 5- الشجــــــــــاعة : *
* المرأة تحب الرجل الشجاع وتكره الرجل الجبان ،*
* لان في الشجاعة معني القوة والحماية والاعتماد *

* 6- النظافة والأناقة:*

* أناقة الرجل تسحر المرأة وتجعلها تحترمة وتحس انه ذوق وراق ٍ*
* وبعكس ذلك البهدلة وقلة النظافة ،فالنظافة من الايمان والله جميل يحب الجمال .*
* 7-الرزين الثقيل:*

* المرأة تحب الرجل الرزين الثقة الكتوم (إلا عنها ) الثقيل ( إلا معها )*
* -الشبـــــــاب :*

* ومن  ذا لايحب الشباب؟ وكما ان الرجل يكره المرأة العجوز فإنها لا ترحب  بالشايب.مع أننا نجد بعض الشابات يحببن الكهول إما لان الفتاة تجد فيه  اباها او لجاهه او لماله *

* 9-المرح والبشاشة :*

* لا أحد يطيق العبوس والتكشير وتقطيب الوجه بشكل دائم ،*
* والكل يعشق الابتسام والمرح وبشاشة الوجه والاقبال على الحياة ،*
* والمرأة تحب الرجل المبتسم في وجههها بشكل خاص *
* لأنه بهذا الابتسام يشعرها بالقبول والرضا والسرور بمحضرها*
* وهذا يرضيها ويسرها ويشعرها أنها محبوبة*

* 10-غيرتـــــه عليــــــهــــــا : *

* المرأة تكره الرجل الشكاك ،*
* ويطعنها في قلبها من يشك في شرفها وهي بريئة ، *
* ولكنها تحب الرجل الذي يغار عليها لأنها تدرك بفطرتها أن الغيرة دليل الحب والإعزاز والاهتمام ،*
* ولكن على ان لاتزيد الغيرة عن الحدود وألا تتحول الى رعب وقيد يقيدها *



* إن المرأة مهما كانت غبية أو قليلة التعليم والثقافة لها في الحب حاسة سادسة تميز بها بشكل *
* صحيح بالغالب بين من يحبها لمالها او راتبها او جاه اهلها أو نحو ذلك وكل إمرأة امنيتها في الحياة ان يحبها الرجل لذاتها ،*
* وهذا شيء جوهري عندها جداً فالرجل إذا احب المرأة تمنى أنها تحبة ولكنه يسعد بها لأنه يحبها حتى لو لم تحبه ، أما المرأة *
* فإنها تتعذب مع الرجل الذي تحبه ولا يحبها ولكنها تسعد مع الرجل الذي يحبها لذاتها ولو كانت لا تحبه بشرط ....ألا *
* تكرهه.....وفي الغالب ان حبه الصادق لها يشفع له عندها فتحبه .. *


* 12-الـوفـــــــاء : *

* إنه من أهم وأشرف الخصال التي تحبها المرأة في الرجل لتحس*
* أنها تحيا حياة انسانية بكل معنى الكلمة*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

_*موضوع مفيد يا روكا

شكرا ليكى
*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل جدا
لكن تفتكري كل البنات بقوا كده
الاغلبيه اتغيروا للعكس كتير
شكرا ليكي​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

تمام يا روكا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Rosetta (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*مررررررسي يا قمر موضوع متميز  ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جميل يار وكا
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 سبتمبر 2010)

كلام جميل 
مرسي للموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2010)

حلو فعلا يا روكا موضوعك
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## حبيبة حبيبي (25 سبتمبر 2010)

بجد كلام جميل والحب موجود ولسة في شباب جدعة وبيحبة بجد ولسة في بنات بتحب بجد بس لما تدي الحب للي يستهلة هتلاقي كل الكلام دا  ميرسي خالص


----------



## back_2_zero (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*-الرزين الثقيل:*

* المرأة تحب الرجل الرزين الثقة الكتوم (إلا عنها ) الثقيل ( إلا معها )*

*عجبتنى دية *​


----------



## روماني زكريا (26 سبتمبر 2010)

مواصفات حلوة اوى وفعلا مطلوبة
بس متلاقيش راجل واحد يضم المواصفات دى كلها
بس علشان حرام مظلمش حد انا فعلا شوفت الانسان دة
ويارب يكون فيه اتنين منه ميرسى ليكى يا يا روكا
تسلم ايدك 
تحياتي​


----------



## yamatu_mx (27 سبتمبر 2010)

معتقدش البنات بأو مديين اوي
طلبات و بس


----------



## انريكي (27 سبتمبر 2010)

كلام جدا جميل

تسلم ايدك الرب يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> _*موضوع مفيد يا روكا
> 
> شكرا ليكى
> *_​


*ميرسي هيرو*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا
> لكن تفتكري كل البنات بقوا كده
> الاغلبيه اتغيروا للعكس كتير
> شكرا ليكي​*


*في بنات كده وبنات كده*
*لكن مش كله زي بعضه*
*في البنت اللي هتديلك كل حاجة *
*وتقدر تسعدك بكل ما تملك*
*وفي بنات اللي تبقا بخيلة في حبها*

*ميرسي مايكل*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> تمام يا روكا
> 
> ربنا يعوضك


*ميرسي روزي*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *مررررررسي يا قمر موضوع متميز  ​*


*ميرسي روز*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> جميل يار وكا
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*ميرسي يا قمر*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> كلام جميل
> مرسي للموضوع
> ربنا يباركك​


*ميرسي يا ملكة*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> حلو فعلا يا روكا موضوعك
> ربنا يفرح قلبك


*ميرسي جوجو*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

حبيبة حبيبي قال:


> بجد كلام جميل والحب موجود ولسة في شباب جدعة وبيحبة بجد ولسة في بنات بتحب بجد بس لما تدي الحب للي يستهلة هتلاقي كل الكلام دا  ميرسي خالص


*ميرسي لكلامك الجميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> *-الرزين الثقيل:*
> 
> * المرأة تحب الرجل الرزين الثقة الكتوم (إلا عنها ) الثقيل ( إلا معها )*
> 
> *عجبتنى دية *​


*ميرسي باك*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> مواصفات حلوة اوى وفعلا مطلوبة
> بس متلاقيش راجل واحد يضم المواصفات دى كلها
> بس علشان حرام مظلمش حد انا فعلا شوفت الانسان دة
> ويارب يكون فيه اتنين منه ميرسى ليكى يا يا روكا
> ...


*ياريت كلهم يبقو كده*
*ميرسي روماني نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

yamatu_mx قال:


> معتقدش البنات بأو مديين اوي
> طلبات و بس


*مشششششش كل البناااااااات*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> كلام جدا جميل
> 
> تسلم ايدك الرب يباركك


*ميرسي ليك*
*نورت*​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل يا روكا

مشكورة الرب يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*كلها صفات جميله لكن تفتكرى يا روكا ممكن تتجمع فى شخص واحد  ؟؟
ميرررسى يا قمررر*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> جميل يا روكا
> 
> مشكورة الرب يباركك


*ميرسي كليمو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *كلها صفات جميله لكن تفتكرى يا روكا ممكن تتجمع فى شخص واحد  ؟؟
> ميرررسى يا قمررر*


*مش هقولك هتتجمع في شخص واحد لان مافيش حد كله صفاته كويسة*
*بس ع الاقل تلاقي شخص فيه بعض الصفات*
*ميرسي دونا*​


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (7 نوفمبر 2010)

جامد جدا


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسي يا روكا...

وعشان انا احبها لازم هي تعمل ايه؟؟؟

موضوع رائع يا غالية...


----------



## elamer1000 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*فين المواصفات دى*

*ايوة ياعم*
*تمام مواصفات العريس على بالظبط*
*ههههههههه*
*معلش هو فين رقم 11*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جداااا
وراااائع

شكرااااا ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 نوفمبر 2010)

عماد موسى ذكى قال:


> جامد جدا


*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ميرسي يا روكا...
> 
> وعشان انا احبها لازم هي تعمل ايه؟؟؟
> 
> موضوع رائع يا غالية...


*دي حسب كل واحدة بقا:t33:*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 نوفمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *فين المواصفات دى*
> 
> *ايوة ياعم*
> *تمام مواصفات العريس على بالظبط*
> ...


*انت هتقووووووووووووووولي:t32:*
*اكيد بين 10 و 12:t33:*
*ميرسي ليك نورت*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااا
> وراااائع
> 
> شكرااااا ​


*ميرسي استاذي*
*نورتني*​


----------



## mina_picasso (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*انت تعرفيني من فين ؟؟؟

اصلي حسك بتتكلمي عليا 

بس اللي عايز اقلهولك ان البنت مش بيعجبها العجب 

وانا مش قادر افهم بتفكرو ازاي 

وهل الخيانة صفة فيكم .

مرس​*ي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mina_picasso قال:


> *انت تعرفيني من فين ؟؟؟
> 
> اصلي حسك بتتكلمي عليا
> 
> ...


*لا مش تجمع كل البنات اكيد في حد بيعجبها*
*وبعدين مش تجمع علي كل البنات انهم خونة زي ما في بنات بتخون*
*في كمان رجالة بتخون *
*ميرسي لمرورك*​


----------



## red_pansy (20 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع حلو يابةةةةةة

بس الا قوليلى ياختى بيجبوهم منين دول ها هههههههههههههههههههههههه

تسلمى ياسكرررررر ​


----------



## losivertheprince (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح
 من الجمعية التعاونية ياريد هههههههههههههههههه بس روحى بدرى علشان الطابور
ميرسى لموضوعك يا روكا*​


----------



## ponponayah (20 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جاااااااااااامد بجد
ميرسى يا روكا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

red_pansy قال:


> موضوع حلو يابةةةةةة
> 
> بس الا قوليلى ياختى بيجبوهم منين دول ها هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تسلمى ياسكرررررر ​


*ههههههههههههه*
*وانا ايش درااااااااااااااااني :gy0000:*
*نورتي يا قمرررررررررر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> من الجمعية التعاونية ياريد هههههههههههههههههه بس روحى بدرى علشان الطابور
> ميرسى لموضوعك يا روكا*​


*ههههههههههههه*
*اهو قالك برنس ههه*
*الحقي بسرعة قبل نفاذ الكمية:gy0000:*
*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> موضوع جاااااااااااامد بجد
> ميرسى يا روكا​


*ميرسي بوني*
*نورتي يا جميل*​


----------

